# Anyone doing wireless tethering to Lightroom with R-series body?



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 20, 2020)

Just got an R6 and the wifi connectivity is supposed to be pretty advanced. I'd love to be able to do wireless tethering to a laptop with Lightroom. Is there a way to make the camera link directly to the laptop or do you have to buy a third party gadget to mount on your hot shoe?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2020)

The R6 has the same wi-fi as the R and RP. Its not very advanced and very slow to use for raw images, transferring 15 jpeg images is bearable. I'd never try to use Lightroom to transfer them wirelessly, I don't think transferring them using USB to Lightroom is a great idea either, Canon's utilities works fine. If you transfer them to a watched folder then Lightroom picks them up automatically.

To transfer them using Canon software, you must be running Canon image transfer utility 2 on the laptop or computer and go thru some configuration of the camera. Then, with wi-fi turned on on the camera and auto download turned on, it will transfer images after you restart the camera. So only images taken before the restart are transferred. There is no direct transfer wirelessly as you take the photos. The R5 has the more advanced version of Wi-Fi, you can do a wireless FTP transfer.

You can transfer via wi-fi directly to a phone or tablet as you take images, just not to a pc or laptop. I only transfer to my phone in the case of traveling where I want a backup copy.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the excellent report, Mt. Spokane!


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 22, 2020)

it depends what you want it to do

We do a lot of product shots where every shot will go into individual folders to keep them separate
if youre using the watched folder itll all come in under one folder in lightroom.

This isnt a problem for someone who will set up a folder for a full shoot (eg a fashion shoot of one model) and snap away

However if you're doing a volume of different items and need them split by name or folder, then i would recommend the Tether Tools Air Direct Wireless Tethering System. I use it with an EOS R here and it works perfectly, plus youre not falling over cables as was the case before. it works *exactly* as if the camera was plugged into the computer, so you can launch the tethered capture on lightroom and work away

Spent a long time looking for a solution like this so if this info is of use to you, it could save you a bit of trouble!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 24, 2020)

I can connect to my Samsung Tab S6 tablet from my R5 with Canon Connect. It works well transferring the JPGs and is pretty responsive. I haven't tried transferring a RAW as that would likely take too long. Large JPGs are fairly big on their own. The connection process is a little cumbersome but seems to work well.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 28, 2020)

So, just so it's easier for me to understand, no good for wireless tethering for a studio session? Even using the EOS software?


----------

